

Show HN: MMO 2D Space Action Game - esuen
http://astralrift.com/game.html

======
Fando
Cool game, what did you use to make it and how long did it take? It would be
more engaging if controlling the ship was easier. The momentum drift makes it
annoying to play because controlling the ship is so counter intuitive.

~~~
esuen
Most of the development for this game took about 2-3 weeks. The momentum drift
is just part of the game, but I may adjust it based on more feedback.

------
sov
Looks cool! I'd recommend adding a simple flame thruster animation behind the
spaceship to indicate how fast you're travelling.

~~~
esuen
In the works!

------
pubby
It's possible to go out of bounds at the corners.

~~~
esuen
I know, will be fixing.

